# PostPartum Underwear Tips???



## VeggieLovinMama (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi everybody. I've got all my frozen pads ready with my herbal sitz tea on them, but now I'm wondering, what kind of underwear should I use to hold the wet pads in so that they don't leak all over my regular underwear and make me wet all the time? I was thinking about the LUNA PADS underwear, but they are $30 each (?!?). I'm not really into using disposible products like Depends... but I will if that's the only option... Is there a frugal, yet comfortable option that you mamas are aware of? Anything like the Luna panties that are cheaper?

Thanks!


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Could you use regular underwear and just line them with a couple of pads, or even a small towel?


----------



## VeggieLovinMama (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **MamaJen** 
Could you use regular underwear and just line them with a couple of pads, or even a small towel?

As I'm looking around, it seems that using more pads or a pre-fold is going to be the cheapest option. Even the ugly incontinence panties are pricey. I just wanted an option that reduced all the bulk! Maybe I'll have to get crafty and sew something myself....


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

They're horiffically ugly, but the mesh panties I got from my midwife (and the hospital the time I lost our baby) were wonderful. I could rinse them out and reuse them a few times before tossing. They didn't bind, but held pads really well. I quickly went to normal underwear after a day or two, however, because they made me feel much more "normal", iykwim.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

The mesh ones are great (hmmmmm, I wonder if they are sold online but I'm leery of googling 'mesh panties'.... hehe). I use premie prefolds as postpartum pads anyway so I would likely just place the ice pad inside that. Premie prefolds work great as postpartum pads and can be bought for, at most, $15 per dozen so it's reasonable to keep a couple dozen on hand.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

You can order mesh panties online here:
http://www.inhishands.com/html/orderbirth.html
(scroll down to the OB Pads section)


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I always bought a pack of cheapo underwear at Target or something, for $7 bucks I got a huge pack of underwear(like 6 pairs or something). I got granny panty hipsters that were a size bigger than I normally wear. I figured if I leaked on them I'd just throw them away. I HATE those meshy things, sooooooo uncomfy.

Maybe use some fleece or something?


----------



## VeggieLovinMama (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
You can order mesh panties online here:
http://www.inhishands.com/html/orderbirth.html
(scroll down to the OB Pads section)

Thanks! I'll check that out.


----------



## Chavelamomela (Sep 25, 2006)

The best advice my HBMW gave me was to buy a package of depends for the post-partum bleeding! Skip the cloth panties, and buy disposable undergarments! You can add a maxi-pad or two to help with the bleeding, and it also holds the frozen maxis very well.

I LOVED them! So much better than the mesh underwear!


----------



## VeggieLovinMama (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chavelamomela* 
The best advice my HBMW gave me was to buy a package of depends for the post-partum bleeding! Skip the cloth panties, and buy disposable undergarments! You can add a maxi-pad or two to help with the bleeding, and it also holds the frozen maxis very well.

I LOVED them! So much better than the mesh underwear!

Yes, the mesh panties aren't really going to work to hold frozen pads I don't think b/c the mesh ones don't absorb anything. I don't really want a frozen pad+regular cloth pad+mesh panties... I'm thinking if I can't get cheap padded underwear, I'll have to get the Depends type underwear... one package should be enough to hold in the amount of frozen pads or hot compresses I use in the first week or two...hopefully! They're expensive!


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeggieLovinMama* 
Yes, the mesh panties aren't really going to work to hold frozen pads I don't think b/c the mesh ones don't absorb anything. I don't really want a frozen pad+regular cloth pad+mesh panties... I'm thinking if I can't get cheap padded underwear, I'll have to get the Depends type underwear... one package should be enough to hold in the amount of frozen pads or hot compresses I use in the first week or two...hopefully! They're expensive!

One should be enough. I had some left over after the week of wearing them.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

Image here

Medela sells a cheap 3-pack of disposable underwear, pretty much like what the hospital gives you, but a few pairs is about right.


----------

